# Linen for pants



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bought some yummy oatmeal colored European Linen awhile back from Fabric.com to make some pants with. More of those baggy pull ons with the big pockets.

I love the feel of linen, but I've never had any linen pants. I'm thinking the weight I bought is too heavy.. I mean they pull down from the waist from the weight!

What weight linen would be good for lightweight summer pants? I'm guessing hankerchief weight is too light?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe you just need stronger elastic?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

handkerchief would be almost see through in a room light.

something a little heavier would be better.

And was linen a fabric recommended for that pattern?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes linen is one of the recommended fabrics. Now that I've finished them, I love them! This is the 4th pair of these pants I've made, I absolutely adore them. If the linen wears well, I will order more and make them in linen.

I kept the embellishing simple on these, tone on tone with Sulky 12 wt cotton for bulk, I did a triple topstitch and leaf along the pocket edges, and the triple topsitch along the hems as well.

It's easier to see the pleats in the front, as well as the leg darts with the solid fabric, I don't think you could see that on the plaid pair I posted.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I've got a bolt of hot pink linen if you would like a piece, very reasonable.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

They turned out great looking! Nice details and so comfy looking. I like the feel of linen too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

CJ, where did you find the pattern again?

I love the look of those pants!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll have to check out that pattern. I could wear those to work.
(very casual, stuck in a cubicle type of place).

They look really good. (as all your stuff does.)


Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yes please tell the pattern! I love those and they look like the same weight of the pair of linen pants I have only mine have a zipper and a tie in them. Most comfortable pair of pants I have!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Steff, thank you I appreciate the offer, but hot pink is not my thing. LOL I do tans, creams, blacks.. brown... I'm a pretty drab girl.

The pattern is here.

It's expensive, but worth it! This is the easiest thing in the world to sew! The pattern is one piece, other than the large patch pocket, which is a no brainer.

The waist and leg pleat are optional, I used both (that's the Japanese cut). I'd never done an elastic waist like this pattern calls for, it may be common but remember I'm a novice garment sewer. You cut your waistband to fit, seam it, divide it in 1/4's with straight pins and pin it to the waist, then sew it on, (I serged it on) stretching as you go, and then just turn it under and repeat. No casing! NO feeding the elastic through, I LOVE this method.

I washed and dried my linen in hot water and a hot dryer prior to cutting the fabric out. I like the homespun look of it. I don't own anything that must be dry cleaned.

I'm still going to try these pants with the beautiful rayon batik I bought intending to use with the Surabaya pants I tried earlier this year, but I like this pattern so much better. They're cute on!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

Well CJ this picture sold me on the pattern. It was the pleats. 

Sooooo I went to the site to order the pattern and ended up buying a few more items. 

Now I cant wait to get my order!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The pleats really make the pants hang nicely in front, they are not bulky looking. They don't show up well on the plaid pairs that I made, but those hang just as nicely.

I should mention that Kayla doesn't add seam allowances to her patterns. because I'm too lazy (and too much of a novice probably) to do so, and I fell between sizes, I simply chose the larger size, didn't add any seam allowances, and used a 1/4 inch seam to sew the pants. Perfect fit for me!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Someone on my blog requested that I model these pants so they could see what they looked like on, so I'm sharing that picture here too, in case anyone else is interested. 

I ordered 2 more lengths of the same linen in different colors to make more of these.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those look like the most comfortable pants ever.

What colors of fabric did you order?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These two:

















From here.


----------

